# Loratadine dosage for horses?



## webble (24 April 2019)

My horse has an issue with head shaking itchy nose etc over the summer months. A nose net doesnt seem to help and the anti histamine Citirzine Hydrochloride doesnt seem to be working this year. My ex had the same problem and found that Loratadine worked for him.

I would like to try it before we go down the route of scans etc. The vet has said I am ok to try it but that there is no known dosage suggestion that she knows of or side affects. I know it is different for each horse but has anyone tried it please?


----------



## ohmissbrittany (1 May 2019)

I did some digging and found a forum post by one person who successfully uses 20mg per day in her horse (didn't mention his weight) and an ASPCA toxicology report saying it can cause hyperactivity and tachycardia in dogs at as low as .25mg/kg. Honestly, I personally would not experiment on mine if there's never been any kind of study done.... Have you considered steroids instead? Some folks use periodic jabs and some get nebulizers....


----------



## meleeka (1 May 2019)

The dosage is 10mg per 100kgs I believe.  They worked really well on my horse.


----------



## Follysmum (1 May 2019)

One of mine had a particular bad case one year, vet suggested steroids but I would only agree if nothing else worked. I tried all sorts of things and the best result was global herbs pollen x, it was amazing.


----------



## webble (3 May 2019)

Thanks guys, so far so good with them


----------



## Tihamandturkey (3 May 2019)

Interesting thread - my uber sensitive mare is a head shaker around midges  - I might give this a go if she gets very bad - thanks peeps ðŸ¥°


----------

